
The Art of DJing, Louie Vega - kenny87
https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/3338
======
ams6110
Louie Vega and Kenny Dope are two of my favorite DJs. I used to (try to) spin
a bit of vinyl back in the 80s but never approached what these guys do.
Absolute genius.

